# [OT] Italian PostgreSQL Day (PGDay) 2012



## fluca1978 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Italian PostgreSQL Users Group (ITPUG) is proud to organize the sixth Italian PostgreSQL Day (PGDay 2012) that will be held in Prato, Tuscany, on November 23rd at the beautiful Monash University.

The PGDay is a well established tradition in the Italian and International PostgreSQL Community, and is a great opportunity for developers, users, administrators, translators, contributors or simply enthusiasts of the _world's most advanced open source database_ to meed each other and to share knowledge, opinions, solutions and products.
Members of the International Community will attend the event giving talks (in English) about the state of the art of the PostgreSQL project.

The Call For Papers is open: regular talks, lightning talks, demo and live sessions and tutorials are accepted and will be evaluated for a chance to be presented at the PGDay 2012.

Registrations are also open for participants to buy a ticket.

For details about the conference please see the official PGDay 2012 Web site.

See you at PGDay 2012!


----------

